# Water leaking out left side vent(?) of Dishwasher



## applianceman

Here is how to fix this problem. First remove the black hose then insert a 5/16-drill bit into the hole that the water enters (where you took the hose off). Slowly turn the drill bit making the hole a little bit bigger.

Do not use a drill just turn it by hand or maybe a pair of pliers. 

Also note that you do not need to make the hole much bigger not even enough that you would notice to repair this. don’t over-do-it simply take a small amount of material out at a time, try it and if it still does it do it a little more. 

Also do not insert the drill bit more than 1-1/4” into the hole or you will risk punching a whole in the bottom of the funnel.


----------



## Barkley Online

applianceman said:


> Here is how to fix this problem. First remove the black hose then insert a 5/16-drill bit into the hole that the water enters (where you took the hose off). Slowly turn the drill bit making the hole a little bit bigger.
> 
> Do not use a drill just turn it by hand or maybe a pair of pliers.
> 
> Also note that you do not need to make the hole much bigger not even enough that you would notice to repair this. don’t over-do-it simply take a small amount of material out at a time, try it and if it still does it do it a little more.
> 
> Also do not insert the drill bit more than 1-1/4” into the hole or you will risk punching a whole in the bottom of the funnel.
> 
> For do-it-yourself appliance repair hepl visit http://www.appliance-repair-it.com/index.html


 
Thank you so much for the reply! I've been pulling my hair out to try and figure out what is going on with this dishwasher. 

But one question before I try this: Is this something that could qualify as a tub defect? When I called GE in regard to this, I was told I have about five years left on the GE 10-year tub warranty, and that if this was a tub defect, they'd fix it.

Any thoughts?

Thanks again,

-B


----------



## applianceman

Well the funnel is directly connected to the tub and cannot be removed so it is possible but I am not sure.


----------



## applianceman

One thing you may want to check on is that warranty is probably only for parts and not for labor. The thing is they are going to do what I described in my first post because that is how GE recommends repairing that problem. In other words it is not something I just made up. My point being is that there would be no parts involved so it may not be covered. Look in your owners manual or call GE to find out on this.


----------



## Barkley Online

applianceman said:


> One thing you may want to check on is that warranty is probably only for parts and not for labor. The thing is they are going to do what I described in my first post because that is how GE recommends repairing that problem. In other words it is not something I just made up. My point being is that there would be no parts involved so it may not be covered. Look in your owners manual or call GE to find out on this.


Thanks very much for your insight on this. I see what you're saying. My question on whether or not it would make a warranty void was actually based on something I was told by the parts person I spoke with(not technically-trained, by her admission) when I called GE. So rest assured, it wasn't that I was thinking maybe you made it up, I was just wondering if what I was told when I called GE about the part in question (that they do not sell) was something I would need to be concerned about. I didn't want to void anything that by rights they should be obligated to fix.

And I have used the 5/16 drill bit to route out the hole to the depth you indicated. It had to go in at a bit of an angle, due to the channel the black tube runs through directly above it, but I did notice some plastic shavings. I'll post with an update on how it does as soon as I can run the dishwasher through a cycle.

Again, thanks so much. I was truly getting nowhere with this until you repsonded.

-B


----------



## Jacques

that's an age old problem that can happen to any water fed appliance that uses an air gap. [assuming your water at tap is not 160+ and now funnel is warped also that the valve is good and the flow washer is metering the correct pressure] it's due to mineral deposits deflecting/restricting the water flow. that's why it worked fine for 5 yrs. when you cleaned the funnel with twist drill you eliminated them. the tub is only covered for defects in manf. try to prove that. that's why these long warranties are silly and only a sales gimmick. that tub will last forever......if that didn't fix it, try it again. as last resort; slowly turn shut off valve down while watching it fill [make sure you'll still get enough water]....that $200+/- d/w from HD is probably GE's best d/w for durability=imo.


----------



## slstoll

*GE Nautilus Fill Funnel*

Our 9-year old GE Nautilus dishwasher GSD3630 was also leaking out the left side. It was not obvious the leak was coming from the fill funnel until we pulled the unit out from under the counter. 

We read the previous post regarding using a drill bit to enlarge the opening and remove hard water deposits, but my husband (and repairer) suggested we use vinegar before trying the drill bit.

We opened the door and placed a piece of duct tape on the inside of the tub to cover the hole where the water fills. Then, we gently detached the black fill hose from the fill funnel. Using a baster, we filled the hole with vinegar and let it sit for 30 minutes. We then removed the duct tape from the inside of the tub, letting the vinegar drain from the fill funnel. 

Next, using a cotton swab dipped in vinegar, we swabbed the inside of the fill funnel hose area on the outside of the tub, then the inside of the fill funnel on the inside of the tub.

We then put everything back together and it works great! No more leaks!


----------



## Barkley Online

I attempted to use the vinegar solution, and also a lime/rust/calcium solvent (can't recall the name), but nothing short of slowly drilling out the funnel worked for me. I am VERY grateful for all the help I received here, and will definitely recommend this site to others.


Thanks all,

-B


----------

